
How a Google side project evolved into a $4B company - shreyanshd
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/29/how-a-google-side-project-evolved-into-a-4b-company/
======
mtmail
Last years book "Never Lost Again" is a good account of the Keyhole/Google
Earth/Google Maps story.
([https://www.amazon.com/-/dp/0062673041/](https://www.amazon.com/-/dp/0062673041/))

------
nikolay
TechCrunch has never been a good source of tech news - even from its Michael
Arrington's days. But now it's even worse.

------
davidweatherall
First time coming across techcrunch's "extra crunch" paywall - It's a shame
they give you half the article before mentioning it.

~~~
mcintyre1994
I guess my AdBlocker blocked whatever they were trying to use to show the
paywall, so the story just abruptly ended in the middle.

~~~
toby-
Same. I use uBlock Origin, and the article just fades out in the centre...

Seeing as the other comments mention this website hijacking the back button
and other nasties, I don't think I'm going to whitelist this site in uBlock to
test, even temporarily.

------
drcongo
Interesting side-note for anyone seeing a paywall, if you set Safari to only
ever use reader mode on techcrunch URLs it appears to bypass that completely.

------
amanzi
Got a few paragraphs in before finding out it's behind a paywall that's only
accessible from a few countries.

------
sidcool
Paywall alert. The article does not mention till very late that it's
paywalled.

------
fs2
What a horrible site, it tries to hijack the back button, full screen cookie
warning and uBlock has over a dozen items blocked.

~~~
denzil_correa
It's so bad that I have stopped reading TechCrunch articles. The options for
GDPR consent are excruciatingly painful to choose and takes a large time to
even get to the appropriate point.

~~~
the_duke
[https://outline.com/KhBGXC](https://outline.com/KhBGXC)

~~~
wikibob
This does not have the full story, only the free preview text.

------
kolla
Techcrunch links should be banned imo..

~~~
Kiro
Why?

~~~
JustSomeNobody
Well for one they hijack browser behavior. Their site is a train wreck of “me
too” JavaScript development.

